# Yet more kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have just helped with another large number of kittens and they have all gone to rescues in and around the Cheshire area so if anyone is thinking of adopting a kitten or two and in that area ,please consider one of these babies, pm or email me at [email protected] for more information

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck little kitties, there seem to be a **** of a lot being born this year ... madness 

Hope these little guys are soon sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you (hugs) these are all from the west Midlands we have been helping a few CPL with cats and kittens they have on their urgent waiting list to come in as you are right there are loads of kittens this year I fostered 3 lots already this year
Its not just moggies either I have a few pedigree kittens too . 
it really is worrying as its only the start of kitten season


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

I could foster mums, kittens if it helps 
I'd love to foster


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi if you pm me your email I will get JennyC our foster coordinator to get inn contact with you


----------

